

Crypto prof asked to remove NSA-related blog post - rdl
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/crypto-prof-asked-to-remove-nsa-related-blog-post/

======
rdl
This is utter bullshit. He's clearly covered by 1A, as he doesn't hold a
security clearance, and is an academic publishing material in public. His use
of the NSA logo is fair use -- no one is going to confuse him with an official
NSA site.

I think he has a moral duty to fight this. Prof Green is a well-respected US-
citizen professor at a top school, and he has limitless pro bono legal counsel
available. The next time this happens, what if it is an Iranian-citizen grad
student at the US, and someone can pressure him by saying "we'll end your visa
and send you home" or something like that.

(I assume he's cautious due to not having tenure, but I really doubt he has to
worry.)

------
devx
NSA seems to really take its logo-censorship powers very seriously - even
though those powers exist only in their imagination.

I don't know if that's the way NSA has always been or not (even when facing
the public), but it's clearly one sleazy and very untrustworthy agency and
group of people. I wouldn't believe _anything_ that comes out of their mouths,
or from anyone related to them.

Where do they think they are? North Korea? They're certainly acting like it,
and I'm sure that would please "Emperor Alexander" [1].

[1] - [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/general-keith-
alexa...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/general-keith-alexander-
cyberwar/all/)

~~~
rdl
We need some graphic artists to do some very...graphic...takes on the NSA logo
and various IC personages.

